# Bulking help required !!!



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

Am currently in the process of bulking and am in my 3rd week and realy just wanted to help and some tips, and really just to get some opinions on what I am currently eating etc. Am happy with the workout I'm doing at present for bulking just really want some help for my daily eating plan.

My current daily plan consists of the following...

*8:30 am - Bowl of porridge oats, Muscle-tech Pro Mass shake*

*11:00 am - Beef and pickle sandwich, and some monkey nuts*

*1:30 pm - Chicken bites*, *chicken pasta *

*3:30 pm - Beef and pickle sandwich, and shape yogurt*

*6:30 pm - Dinner of Chicken and rice with green veg or jacket*

*9:30 pm - Post workout Muscle-tech Cell Tech creatine and Pro Mass shake*

And thats it.

Am really looking to add the bulk back on which I had before, but went through a stage of eating not as much as I should and doing far too much cv, whilst getting lean loosing much muscle I had. So any help on the above would be great as i say i am on my third week and just wondering how long to take me to get some bulk back on.

I'm 6ft in weight and currently weighing in around 12 and half stone.

Thanks everyone and looking forward to hearing some advise and or anythig that should be added / taken from the above.

Cheers,

Jordan


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Your diet isn't up to scratch. Ditch the sandwiches, replace them with a proper meal with the correct amount of protein and carbs. A sandwich and a yogurt isn't going to do it. You need protein and plenty of clean calories. I eat a chicken breast or can of tuna with rice or sweet potato (an example meal I eat) about 5 times a day, and the rest from shakes. On top of that I snack.

Doing that and training right and resting plenty took me from 10 and 1/2 stone to 15 and 1/2. Granted it took me years. But it worked.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi mate,

Thanks for comh back with the info, yeah i see your right and was expecting someone to say this. I want to bulk up but I think my problem is not eating enough really.

So what would you add to my plan mate, and what do you suggest I have instead of sandwiches etc, as will have to make it and take it to work with me.

Thanks mate and i look forward to hearing back from you.

Cheers,

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll second that no where near enough food

Buy some Tupperware you can then prepare meals and take them to work

Meal 1 Breakfast 8 egg whites 4 yolks - omelette, 100gram Oats in water

Meal 2 200 gram Chicken and 100 gram rice and a handful of almonds - or MRP drink

Meal 3 200 gram of chicken or lean meat / fish 250 gram baked spud or sweet potato and salad, one low fat yoghurt

Meal 4 MRP drink

Meal 5 same as meal 2

Meal 6 - post workout 2 - 3 scoops of Extreme build and recover

Meal 7 200gram of any lean meat, 250 gram of potato anyhow but fried and green veg,

3am ( or when you get up for the loo - Night time protein formula

Wednesday have as much extra complex carbs as you can eat and choose one day per week to eat all of the above and as much of anything else you fancy....

Junk the muscletech its expensive take a look at extreme products far better value for money - better products without all the marketing and fancy packaging.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Pikey,

Thanks for your message mate. guess i will take a proper look at my plan now and start changing it.

Really just looking to get a good bulk going on, so with the eating plan you say i also take Muscle-tech pro mass and cell tech, is there anything else you recommend or shall I just stick with this for now and see how I get on.

The don't rate Muscle-tech then mate? what do you suggest I take instead.

Thanks Pikey,

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't mate it's expensive and not that good to be kind.

I really rate Extreme, if you're looking to bulk get yourself some Build and Recover and start having all the shakes per day from that 2 scoops a go apart from post workout then have 3.

I'd also get some Extreme Kr evolution, its way better than mono hydrate

I use both products every day


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Pikey

Thanks again mate for the info given and once I finish my muscle-tech stuff I will buy the extreme products you recommended mate.

Gonna check there website out in a sec, is there anything else you recommend to speed up with the bulk apart from the products you have recommended also with the second meal is it just ok to have a shake instead of meal...just bit easier with being at work thats all.

Thanks Pikey and look forward to hearing from you mate.

Cheers,

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Jordi,

When I can't get a solid meal in I use either Extreme Build and Recover ( you'll notice I'm a bit of a fan of it) or Extreme MRP both are delicious and the MRP has a different nutrient profile, as you're looking to gain weight I'd stick with B&R you can mix it with cold milk then it tastes as good as any milkshake.

There are other aids to bulking but your pretty new to this and can make fantastic gains without resorting to AAS.

The key to growing is stimulating muscle growth with correct training without over training, having a good diet, calories from crap are a waste when you can give your body the nutrients it actually needs to recover and grow and then plenty of rest to allow the body to recover and grow.

Anything that breaks the above is a bad thing, e.g. if you drink alcohol your body's priority will be to remove the toxin from the system diverting resource from growing muscle. If you're getting wound up and stressed this releases catabolic hormones such as adrenaline which stops the body achieving its optimal results. Smoking kills the appetite amongst other things so again interferes with muscle growth

You have to decide how much you want to commit your life to bodybuilding, to start with my recommendation would be to train with intensity and good form, get your diet spot on, make sure your diet is spot on, get plenty of rest and if you drink at least limit to once a week and don't get drunk and if you smoke stop.

If you can live your life like that for a few months you should see major results, if you are happy living your life like that you can then choose if you want to take it to the next level.

Plenty of people train for years and take steroids ignoring everything else and wonder why they never look like a bodybuilder.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Pikey,

Thanks again for your message which is much appreciated. Yeah I am def up for getting started on some Extreme supplements. I have been training now for a few years, but in a way have always struggled to gain a certain amount of bulk?...perhaps due to not eating enough and always following the plan as above. Have always thought as long as I am consuming the calories I'd grow and at some stages I had some nice bulk, but would then end up doing to much cv / not eat enough and be lean but not too big.

I gave up smoking around a year and a half now and have not had one since, and only keep my drinking to a friday and sat evening in which I just restrict myself to a few bottles. Training with weights 3 days at present pretty hard and am having 1 day hard on cv...does this sound ok? just though I'd try and train not as much as think from previous experience of training to much it restricted me from growing etc.

What do you think mate, should I continue with the 3 days hard training combined with new meal plan and extreme products.

Also what is AAS you also mentioned? would this help seeing I have been training for several years?

Thanks again Pikey,

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

AAS - Androgenic / Anabolic Steroids. They do help I'd be a liar to say otherwise but you need nutrition etc bang on before even considering it and then you should do as much research as you can otherwise you'll put a few pounds on loose it again as soon as you stop them etc. Change one thing at a time and you will know what works so for now sort your diet out, if you can live with the right sort of diet then look further

Three days per week is enough depending on how you split your routine but push - pull - legs is a good split. The high intensity cardio will have an impact on growth, I prefer low intensity but more regular to keep fat off / lose fat.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Evening Pikey

Cheers for the info again mate. yeah I think I'll steer clear of the AAS.

So what sort of cv do you recommend I should do. I currently do my 3 weight sessions per week finishing with a warm down on the rower, then on a sunday do 30 - 40 mins 2 mins steady followed by 30 high intensity and so on. I though this was the best for loosing fat etc, but not eating into muscle etc?? is it not?

What would you suggest would be better?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate no not really the best - look at world class rowers they're big lads but don't look like bodybuilders. One thing I'd say if you're doing that you're obviously pretty fit. I used to do a lot of high intensity cardio, combat sports and running and I could never put weight on although I was fit.

Now I'm nowhere near a s fit but have a lot more muscle. My recommendation is brisk walking you want to be at a pace where you could still hold a conversation but only just, this is better for burning fat without eating into muscle.

It's one of the trade off's bodybuilders don't have the fitness of endurance athletes but they don't look like bodybuilders...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah walkings great bud.

everyone wants maximum growth,but the truth is maximum growth is stilll very slow hard work 

agree with pikey kre-evolution is great stuff.

rest is youre greatest supplement but its the hardest one to tell that youre getting right.

its always best to err on the side of caution and rest as much as possible(without wrapping yourself in cotton wool)


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Afternoon,

Thanks guys for your posts this afternoon and info is great.

So really a brisk walk is that good for you. I'd say I'm pretty fit but still have some loose bits that I want to get rid of. So instead of my high intensity on bike I may start with the walking...

What sort of time should I spend on it? and not too fast you say..

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bulking if you could spare 30 mins every morning or an hour 3 days a week, I've been very fir in the past and had fat around my gut, very low fat levels isn't about being really fit, it's about carb control and cardio. Plenty do no cardio when bulking

I can get properly contest lean with carb control and 50 mins walking each morning. But you can't really bulk and rip up at the same time.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Pikey,

Will lt you know how I get on mate, and when ever I need some help / tips I'll no doubt give you a shout if thats ok mate !!! lol

Started first day today in having a proper meal in every meal....so we'll see how things go.

Thanks for your help mate.

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

no worries Jordie, pm me anytime, I log in most days.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Evening Pikey,

You ok mate, could not find where to go to pm you?? maybe you could send us a pm to this then I'll see.

As you know at present i am currently working out...tuesday, thursday, sat and sunday. sunday being more a cv day.

Just wondered if you could set me up with a decent 3 day workout to do, including how many sets, reps etc....just to get me on the road for my bulking up. will be starting on those Extreme supplements also too.

Just want you advise on what muscles to work on those days, currently doing the following....

Tuesday - Legs, back, Ab's

Thursday - Chest, Shoulders

Saturday, Bi & Tri

Thanks Pikey and anything you can recomend would be great for my bulking up.

Cheers,

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've PM'd you Jordi with a 3 day plan.

Inamorto you would be trying to clock up 100 posts would ya?


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Afternoon Pikey,

Sorry mate did try to PM you and reply to what you sent but won't let me until I have posted a certain amount of posts.

Have received those KR Evo capsules this morning, says take 2 1 hour before exercise and another 2 1 hour after.

What about non training days, and cheers for the plan mate.

Jordan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Jordi,

Only just noticed the post, non training days I take two in the morning.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers Pikey again for your help matey


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Pikey,

How are you mate, hope your well and ready for christmas !! lol

On up to around my 5th / 6th week on the plan and am feeling pleased with the results. am seeing an inprovement with size and weights I am lifting. The thing is i also feel i have gained some weight which I know is normal...

Really just wanted to ask you how long I should continue with the plan before I start lowering the caleries to get bit leaner.

Also do you suggest I carry on with the plan you got me started on, or shall I start to change it arround a bit.

Thanks mate and i look forward to hearing back from you buddy.

Jordan


----------

